# ports 8000/8001 how to open ?



## timothye (Nov 19, 2004)

hello ..
im trying to get this software running . shoutcast server/winamp media player.
when i am running the shoutcast server i get YP errors . turn off NAT services . port 8000/8001 is what i need to open . i have tried in the router i have but to no avail its not working . shut down my fire wall ( personal ) for testing purposes, but it still doesnt work . can anyone give me some guideance on this matter , its really confusing at this point.
i have a d-link router with 1 other computer connected .
cheers


----------



## thepaladin (Jan 31, 2005)

Basically my Friend your router needs to create something called PAT that is a tunnel from your router to your machine acting as the server.

Simply it should look like this...


Internet---->router(port 8000/8001 mapped to desktop IP) ----->Desktop system (Ports 8000/8001 should be open either by turning off firewall or opening the ports)

All in all it should be quite easy to set up.

Creating a host with NAT could be possible so that you create a host on your Router configuration so all ports get forwarded to a machine on you internal network.

Let me know how you get on.

-Jonathan
(MCP)


----------



## timothye (Nov 19, 2004)

thanks for the post .... actually i started off on the right foot , now i am really confused . after researching i dont know where to start . is there anyway i can ask for a step by step . where i should start and where is the finish line .. cheers m8


----------



## timothye (Nov 19, 2004)

bump


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Make and model of the router in question would be helpful. You also need a static WAN IP address on your router or the whole thing is never going to work.


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

Rockn said:


> You also need a static WAN IP address on your router or the whole thing is never going to work.


Not strictly correct. Use of a (free) Dynamic DNS service, such as at www.dyndns.org or www.no-ip.com, with a dynamic WAN IP provides a prefectly workable solution. It's what I've used for years and have had no trouble with it whatsoever.


----------



## timothye (Nov 19, 2004)

ok well i have a d-link router . when i test if the port is open it says closed .but in the router set up i think i have everything correct , but apparently not .
help 
cheers

d-link d1-604


----------



## timothye (Nov 19, 2004)

*bump*
anyone can help me a bitmore on this please..
cheers ..


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

Can you be more specific about what you have setup when you say "in the router set up i think i have everything correct." 

I assume you have configured using the Advanced > Virtual Server GUI page as per page 18 of the DI-604 user manual (di-604_man_v070902.pdf). You have identified the ports you need to forward and asisgned each to the appropriate LAN IP address (as shown in the screen on the manual page), committed/saved the change. You might also try looking at the Advanced > Applications option (page 19 of the user manual) for setting up port triggering.

You do also need to check that you are not blocking the port with any software firewall (if any) in the PC(s) in question, i.e. it could be open in the router and blocking at the SW firewall on the PC.


----------



## jghost5 (Jul 2, 2002)

You also need to check that the server is setup with a static ip address and that dhcp is turned off on the router.


----------

